# Carrying Crockery



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

We're new to this so please forgive me if this seems a stupid question...

When parked up we obviously want the crockery readily accessible in cupboards for eating/drinking etc. When travelling however that same convenience of it just sitting there results in the cups falling over, and constant rattling. My concern, not unreasonably, was that something may get broken ... so we ended up packing everything everything back into the cardboard boxes it came in to drive. Which was not so handy when we stopped for a quick cup of tea :-(

So, what do you experienced people do to carry your crockery safely and quietly, but with the convenience of having it immediately available when you want to use it?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Carrying crockery*

Hi

Line the cupboard in question with rubber matting from Poundland. Either use drawing pins or kids glue to stick it to the cupbaord walls.

Use cup hooks for the mugs, screwing into a sidewall. The mugs should not move about as the rubber matting is there. Use a rack like this for the other stuff....

I use the mug holders from O Leary to hold glass tumblers - I stack two or three tumblers iside each other with a piece of kitchen roll between the glasses to stop them sticking together.

https://sslrelay.com/s113419701.one...c67ee3d5/shopdata/product_overview.shopscript

Russell


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

its all in overhead lockers mugs in mug holders no cups and no china
teatowel under glass hob lid and small pillow in oven
all have to do now is stop the scotch,brandy and wine bottles rattling


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Our Harmony has straps in the cupboard with a prestud on the end to hold the plates in place, and a rack with holes in to slot 4 cups, they don't move around when traveling perhaps you could make something along those lines, why dont you look at different vans and see what the set up in the cupboards are, I'm sure I have seen some plastic inserts for cupboards somewhere, we also use the plastic matting in all the cupboards and that stops things sliding around, sorry I couldn't be of more help, but I'm sure you will get plenty of advice on here, Anne


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi

Here are the pics..

Russell


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Russell, that's an excellent link. I'm off to spend some money


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Crockery*

For some basic ideas go to your local dealer and inspect the S/hand Vans.
I personaly favour the Autosleeper method that is a rack that takes four of everything the plates having the extra security of Velcro straps.
I have easily made my own system from Birch Ply on similar lines in our new van and managed to include large bowls and glasses.
In the bulk food cupboard we have a fiddle (subdivided rectangular cage) to hold cans. Quite simply a rack made from 6mm spruce 1.5 cans high, 2 cans wide, 4cans long. Drop the cans into it and they stay put. Also baskets to contain fruit and veg go in here. 
Top cupboard shelves have cargo bars made from plastic curtain rail fitted with a disk each end bit of Blue Tack holds them in place. Stops the small items, sauces, tea , preserves etc sliding about.
We use Melamine Crockery to save weight but insist on China Cups.
All shelves are lined with anti slip.

I apply to Motorhoming the same principles I use with my Model Aircraft
that is never buy from a Caravan (Model) shop items that can be purchased from non specialist suppliers and never buy anything I can make myself. Its much more fun and satisfying.

Sorry its so long
Steve


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks, Steve.

Please don't feel the need to apologise for the length as its very helpful. However, I am still struggling to get my imagination to picture some of what you describe. Is there any chance that you could post a couple of pictures, please?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crockery*

Hi Steve

Good tip with the curtain rod!

I have bottles of shampoo etc in the bathroom and used thick elastic pinned to the cupbaord walls to stop things wobbling out.

Russell


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we keep our mugs (mix of china & pot) in a cardboard lid that just keeps them tight together. also have a stack of minton china, separated only by paper towels. stuff is much stronger than you might think. in my yachting days, used plastic stuff for years. finally got sick of it, replaced with china, and never broke a piece. more risk in putting it in & taking it out, knocking and chipping an edge than travel damage.

des


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Refer to the photos. 

Faced with a largish cupboard and needing dedicated storage I divided it into three sections. On the LHS is a slot to put our square frying pan (with folding handle which we wrap in a tea towel). Three large plates (melamine I'm afraid) lie face down in the bottom section. The shelf above is hinged and very slightly bears down on the plates, stopping rattles. Above we put a plastic bowl into which our two saucepans fit (one inside the other) along with our kettle (whose handle you can see outside the bowl). By slightly lifting the shelf we can get the plates out without disturbing anything. The shelf then rests a little lower on supports.

The shelf and divider is made of light ply. A piece of pine is at the rear and screwed to the rear of the cupboard

regards Frank


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

That looks very neat, thanks Frank. 

Your post also teaches me that we should perhaps go shopping for such things as a frying pan specifically suited for the motorhome rather than, as at present, simply using a spare one that happened to be lying around the house.

I'm certainly getting lots of ideas here


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome cupbaords*

Frank

You are hired! Motorhome cabinet conversions - excellent bit of joinery.

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

OilBurner - we find it's a good idea to have a spare set of everything so that you can decide on the spur of the moment to go away. The thought of having to pack all sorts of things and then forget the most important would put me off going. 

We do not use our shower area so have converted it to a wardrobe with shelf for plastic type storage drawers for my clothes, space for dirty linen bin (fliptop waste bin), hanging rail and space under the shelf for two plastic bins for shoes etc. The original wardrobe has been shelved and provides room for crockery, glasses on the middle shelf, oils, pepper salt vinegar, dried herbs and all sorts of other bits I need are on the bottom shelf with a shallow box for fresh veg. Bread also lives here. The top shelf has two plastic boxes for dried food storage - pasta rice biscuits and a few tins as standby. Come to think of it plastic tupperware type boxes also find a home there. 

Because we use campsites and have two 6 week hols. in France this has proved to be the best layout for us. 

Succumbed to the plastic plates a few years ago but don't regret it. Agree with the comment about plastic mugs though. 

Sue


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Crocks etc*

Oilburner,

Took some piccies no idea how to attach them.The attachment thingy seems to be asking all the wrong questions for me answer.

Could forward direct to your E: mail address if you advise.

Steve


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Steve,

I have sent you a PM with my email address for the photos, thanks in advance.

Sue,

Please don't misunderstand me: it is certainly our intention to equip the motorhome as you suggest, with a full set of everything that will stay in there permanently (and it already very nearly is following last weekend). However, much of what has gone in there is merely 'spare' or 'unused' stuff that was previously relegated to storage in the garage. What is, I think, becoming clear is that we need to buy (at least some) equipment that is specifically targeted at the motorhome, the most obvious example being the space-saving frying pan with folding handle.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Frying pan*

Hi

I use a standard frying pan - it lives happily in the drawer under the oven, along with other oven wares. I also have another frying pan in the grill! I am not a fan of "specialist" type accessories - prefer the domestic versions - cheaper and easy to get hold of.

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

OilBurner - good idea about the folding handle pans etc. However, we have similar ones in our house kitchen too!! IMHO I think some of the things sold for caravans/MHs seem to be so light weight or flimsy they either do not last any length of time and I agree with Russell about the price. Of course this is just a generalisation, there will be some things for the kitchen designed specifically for the MH which are good value and good quality (just can't think of any just now).

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The space saving frying pan which started this little 'thread within a thread' is the smallest in a range of pans sold for use in a house by a local kitchen shop they are French. BTW as they have a deep grid across the bottom inside they make an interesting shape on your fried eggs and although teflon are the devil to clean.


Regards Frank


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Oilburner

I am like you I think, can't have things plastic. If it's tea has to be in a proper mug, beer or wine in the right glass and food on a plate you can warm in an oven. My home is full of those things so why not in the MH. All we do is put bubble wrap between the plates / bowls when their stacked, mugs live in a cuboard on non slip matting, glasses live in a cardboard box thats divided, all has been well up to now.

Regards


Lampie


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I just chuck everything in presses and none of it rattles!!!

Except when I drive with loose hangers in the wardrobe.


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Frank,

Interesting comment about the Teflon being hard to clean: I have found a square cast-iron griddle in the garage, which appears to be Teflon coated, and was considering carrying that for things that we want to 'grill but not fry' (so we can at least fry with a truly minimal amount of oil). Last weekend taught us that (at least the way my SO uses it ) the stainless steel frying pan is extremely hard to clean. 

The thickness of the cast-iron also appeals because it will probably help to disperse the heat from the small and tightly focused burner somewhat better.

Lampie,

The choice of china is mostly down to the fact that as we had a complete spare set in the garage I saw little point in buying anything else. I do prefer it though, and I'm not too fussed about the weight because a full toilet cassette weighs more (and is also slung as far as physically possible behind the back axle) and nobody has yet advised me to empty that before driving to save weight.

As our 'van is a German import, we don't have an oven. But if we did, I would indeed be doing as you suggest.


----------

